# Kindle Covers by Clevelandgirlie



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I am interested in ordering this bag from Clevelandgirlie. If anyone has it would you please tell me how padded it is?


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

I have purchased a cover from her and I love it but it is not very padded. It is perfect for the Kindle in the Amazon cover.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

bethoc said:


> I have purchased a cover from her and I love it but it is not very padded. It is perfect for the Kindle in the Amazon cover.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

If you want it more padded you could send her a message and ask if she could do that.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

As I was doing some Christmas shopping browsing online, I found myself looking over Clevelandgirlie's newest works of art on Etsy - she has some really cool textiles up right now, and I'm really loving the wool ones too - I hadn't seen those before. I have been so happy with the kindle and nook covers I ordered from her a couple years ago, and I still find myself just turning these over and over in my hand admiring the beautiful craftsmanship and loving the fabrics and fasteners she chooses. Besides the fact I started shopping for myself :^D, it made me realize what a nice gift it would be for someone who recently purchased or is getting a new device for Christmas this year since I'm still so enjoying them 2 years later. My nook cover she custom made to be a perfect fit for my nook in its cover when she didn't have one listed - I had just emailed her the measurements. Just wanted to share just in case anyone else is on the hunt for a unique gift for someone !

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Clevelandgirlie

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Julip!!  There you are!

The Rock Lobster is cute


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Sea! Yes, I have been MIA for awhile . Hope all is well with you and Katniss! I do love that cute little lobster. She really makes some cute stuff. I love how she uses natural things like cuts,of bark from fallen branches from her tree for buttons. So hard to decide, but I am looking to get one for my nook with the light. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Another option is Patricia who has a thread here and is a member. She also has an etsy store and many members have purchased various items from her.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/pg4003


----------

